# Artichoke dip TNT



## kadesma (Aug 29, 2011)

There are lots of these recipes out there but most require cooking or defrosting shopped spinach. Me being lazy I did this one   instead, and we really enjoyed it. I used 1-14 oz. can water packed artichokes and chopped them. Then I added 4 pieces of bacon I fried til crisp and crumbled 2 Tab. sliced green onions both the white and green 1 Tab. of lemon juice Fresh not bottled. 1/2 cup mayo or more if you want. dash of Tabasco or Cayenne salt and pepper Worcestershire to taste I use several dashes.Top with a fav grated cheese I used Romano  Refrigerated overnight and then served with buttery crackers.
great with cold drinks
kadesma


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 29, 2011)

You had me at Artichoke lol! Sounds simple and yummy


----------



## kadesma (Aug 29, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> You had me at Artichoke lol! Sounds simple and yummy


Hey sweetie If I can do it you can do it better.
kades


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 29, 2011)

kadesma said:


> Hey sweetie If I can do it you can do it better.
> kades



Thanks Kades  You give me way too much credit 
Your recipes contains a lot of my favourite ingredients so it must be great!


----------

